# New webapp to practice 3x3 algs, recognition, cross



## AdelCube (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

I have released a new cubing webapp that can help practice the following:

3x3 algorithms (F2L, OLL, PLL, COLL)
Recognition (OLL, PLL, COLL)
Cross + Transition to F2L

I took some ideas here and there to create a simple app that could help improve my times.

It's completely free and you can find it here. (www.rubikstrainer.com)

Feel free to test it. It is still in Beta version, therefore do not hesitate to share any feedback that can help improve it.

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 8, 2021)

I’m very interested to try this out and see how it functions. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Jan 8, 2021)

the Recognition practice reminds me of multiple-choice questions on a quiz, idk why


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 8, 2021)

This website seems cool! I'll give it a try!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 8, 2021)

Cool website. Good work!

Happy cubing


----------



## Alexander (Jan 29, 2021)

its a realy cool wanderful trainings tool. playing a lot with the PLL recognition and the cross moves.


Would be cool that you can select some of the pll for training
How can i get a next scramble with cross moves?
add timers with every training


----------



## Rubuscu (Jan 29, 2021)

Its really good!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 29, 2021)

It’s great. Maybe you could make a 4 side PLL recognition, for those that dont know 2 side such as myself. You could do a view from above with colors on the side. You could also add a timer, and do a game like how many can you guess in x seconds.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 29, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> It’s great. Maybe you could make a 4 side PLL recognition, for those that dont know 2 side such as myself. You could do a view from above with colors on the side. You could also add a timer, and do a game like how many can you guess in x seconds.


3 side is equally as easy to learn as 4 side and is better


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 29, 2021)

Amazing app, as a developer myself I can say that much effort was put into this

As you said you're accepting suggestions, it would be useful if there was a timer on the cross to f2l transition trainer

keep on the good work! Congrats


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 29, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> 3 side is equally as easy to learn as 4 side and is better


Right now it’s 2 side though. I’m fine with 3 side, I know most of mine already with 3 side,


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 29, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Right now it’s 2 side though. I’m fine with 3 side, I know most of mine already with 3 side,


well, if you insist









3-Side PLL Recognition - CubeRoot


Last update on 2020/08/19




www.cuberoot.me





although 2-side is 100% worth learning and is much easier than most people think


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 29, 2021)

Wow this is great. I’ve been looking to learn 2 sided PLL recognition and this recognition trainer is going to be immensely helpful. Thanks!


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Jan 29, 2021)

Thanks for that webapp i appreciate it


----------



## Yepala (Jan 29, 2021)

Really cool, good job!


----------



## AdelCube (Jan 30, 2021)

AlexanderO said:


> its a realy cool wanderful trainings tool. playing a lot with the PLL recognition and the cross moves.
> 
> 
> Would be cool that you can select some of the pll for training
> ...


Many thanks for the positive feedback. You can find now also the timer in the Cross2F2L page. When you click on it, you get to the next scramble. Alternatively you can select again a different number of moves. 

I plan to add timers on PLL later on. Great idea on the selection of algs to train, I will implement it.


----------



## AdelCube (Jan 30, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Amazing app, as a developer myself I can say that much effort was put into this
> 
> As you said you're accepting suggestions, it would be useful if there was a timer on the cross to f2l transition trainer
> 
> keep on the good work! Congrats


Thank you Filipe! Much appreciated. I have added the timer also on the cross to f2l transition.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 30, 2021)

nice one but please change the Ga, Gb and Gc Perms to R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D', R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D, R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 or R2 u' R U' R U R U R' u R2 f R' f' respectively


----------



## AdelCube (Jan 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> nice one but please change the Ga, Gb and Gc Perms to R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D', R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D, R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 or R2 u' R U' R U R U R' u R2 f R' f' respectively


Thanks. I am using algdb.net 3x3 database (PLL (algdb.net)). In the following releases I will add the possibility to change the order, select favorite and add your own algs.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> nice one but please change the Ga, Gb and Gc Perms to R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D', R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D, R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 or R2 u' R U' R U R U R' u R2 f R' f' respectively


The RUD alg for Gc isn’t as bad as most people think it is.


----------



## Sledgehammer (Jan 30, 2021)

Great website but I cant access it on my laptop since its "not secure"


----------



## AdelCube (Jan 31, 2021)

Sledgehammer said:


> Great website but I cant access it on my laptop since its "not secure"


Thank you Sledgehammer. Now you can find also the "secure" version here: https://www.rubikstrainer.com 

Hope now it works on your laptop. Happy cubing!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 31, 2021)

could you do another correction?

change css to cursor : pointer for the cards on the main page. currently when we hover the card the cursor is just arrow, that doesn't hint that the cards are clickable and may prejudice user experience


----------



## Sledgehammer (Feb 1, 2021)

AdelCube said:


> Thank you Sledgehammer. Now you can find also the "secure" version here: https://www.rubikstrainer.com
> 
> Hope now it works on your laptop. Happy cubing!


Thank you


----------



## Alexander (Feb 2, 2021)

cool thing to add and its turns into a phone / tablet app

Im using you site on my mobile i have made a short cut something like add to home screen.
when i use this i get a tabs and url in the top bar(browser like) when you make a manifest json file you can remove that and make it fullscreen(app like) all you have to do is add a manifest json file. (just a few lines of code)
it turns to kinda like an app and works on any phone android and iphone and tablets for example.

explanation page:
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/Progressive_web_apps/Installable_PWAs


----------



## AdelCube (Feb 3, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> could you do another correction?
> 
> change css to cursor : pointer for the cards on the main page. currently when we hover the card the cursor is just arrow, that doesn't hint that the cards are clickable and may prejudice user experience


Thanks for the advice. I will definitely implement it in the next days!


----------



## AdelCube (Feb 6, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> could you do another correction?
> 
> change css to cursor : pointer for the cards on the main page. currently when we hover the card the cursor is just arrow, that doesn't hint that the cards are clickable and may prejudice user experience


Done, thanks again!


----------



## AdelCube (Feb 6, 2021)

Alexander said:


> cool thing to add and its turns into a phone / tablet app
> 
> Im using you site on my mobile i have made a short cut something like add to home screen.
> when i use this i get a tabs and url in the top bar(browser like) when you make a manifest json file you can remove that and make it fullscreen(app like) all you have to do is add a manifest json file. (just a few lines of code)
> ...


Thanks for the advice! I have implemented it, let me know if it works well.


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 6, 2021)

this is an awesome app dude


----------



## porkyp10 (Feb 7, 2021)

Looks very promising! Could be nice if the algorithm list showed more than one algorithm for some cases.


----------



## Sledgehammer (Feb 8, 2021)

porkyp10 said:


> Looks very promising! Could be nice if the algorithm list showed more than one algorithm for some cases.


YESSS!


----------



## Alexander (Feb 8, 2021)

AdelCube said:


> Thanks for the advice! I have implemented it, let me know if it works well.


Yes it is working great. Tested on my iphone and tablet.


Open url and saved to Home screen
Closed the url
Open the new shortcut om home screen

works and looks like an app


----------



## povlhp (Feb 25, 2021)

For algorithm trainer, I use https://briefcubing.com/ with my Giikers. Works great. Designed for Bluetooth cubes. Can also be used for recognition training without. Only feedback would be the hint link showing the algorithm.
Your multiple choice style is not my cup of tea.


----------



## AdelCube (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi folks, I have made a couple of UX improvements. The recognition trainer is now much faster.

I have also added a couple of functionalities in subscription mode (insert your own algorithms, settings saved across devices, select which algs to practice in recognition and time your recognition training). Happy to share one month free for the first 20 users. Just use the coupon code FIRSTFREEMONTH at checkout, in the monthly subscription.

In case needed, just contact me and I will provide more codes in exchange of a bit of marketing .

Looking forward to read your valuable feedbacks!

RubiksTrainer.com


----------



## AdelCube (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi all, I wanted to inform that we now made available all our functionalities for free!! You just need to register and you will access to:

Favourites synched across all devices
Possibility to edit and include your own algs
Select which algs to practice in the recognition trainer
The recognition trainer now includes a timer
The recognition trainer is really awesome, hope you will enjoy it!

Click here to access the app, available also on Google store.

Happy cubing!

RubiksTrainer.com


----------

